# Where To Get Calcium Chloride In Perth



## eamonnfoley (12/7/11)

Anyone know where I can pick up calcium chloride in Perth (not in bulk)? Pool stores? Preferably close to city. Cheers. HBS over here don't seem to stock it.


----------



## DJR (12/7/11)

Supermarket Damp Rid refills are CaCl2 ... 



damprid.com/faq said:


> DampRid is a non-toxic inorganic mineral salt named Calcium Chloride. As with all other household chemicals, DampRid should be kept in areas out of reach. DampRid does not emit any type of fume, gas or vapor of any kind.



Edit more info http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=273280


----------



## QldKev (12/7/11)

Be careful with Damp Rid etc, a lot of them contain fragences. 

Personally I just got the set of 4 salts from Ross, even grab some Citric Acid while your there. Depending on how much you brew, it will last years. 

QldKev


edit: change grap to grab


----------



## Bribie G (12/7/11)

I'm with Kev there. My packs of Calcium Choloride, Magnesium Chloride, Magnesium Sulphate and Calcium Carbonate are approaching their third birthday and apart from the Calcium Chloride which I use most of, they'll see me for another couple. And I use RO water for many of my brews so the salts get a fair thrashing. 

With Ross's Wyeast prices, grab a few of those as well and it'll pay for the postage.


----------



## HeavyNova (12/7/11)

James at "Brewz 2 You" sells it. Address;

1/18 Erceg Road
Yangebup WA 6164


----------



## tavas (12/7/11)

Pretty sure TWOC had some last time I was in there.

BrewCraft in Osborne Park had some too.

Failing that, Craftbrewer will send you some pretty quick.


----------

